# plastic wrap for installing bushings?



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

I go thru bushings like crazy. Have always glued them in but I shot with I very good shooter at ibo worlds a couple years ago and after I smashed his pin bushing he pulled it out and installed a new one with plastic wrap. Was wondering if this is common and how precise this is vs glue.


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

I think you will find most people just use a piece of plastic shopping bag. I have installed bushings with glue or plastic and haven't noticed a difference in performance, but like the ease of the plastic bag.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Ya that's what I was thinking. I can't stand shooting arrows with dings in bushings and thought that's alot easier to change out bushings.


----------



## BowFan33 (Mar 27, 2014)

I've used plastic bags before when it was a tight fit. My last set still turned with that so I used the white Teflon tape for plumbing and double wrapped. They sit tight now, but easy to remove if you need to replace them. I don't think I would ever glue them in. Maybe with Bohning Cool Flex, but nothing permanent.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

hmmmm


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

When you buy gold tips if you read the piece of paper that comes with the bushings it tells you to do it with the plastic wrap.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Thats what im using is gt 22's. Used plastic wrap and just tried shopping bag and the wrap was tighter and the bag seemed to be not as tight but was hard to get wrinkles out.


----------



## b2sandshee (Nov 24, 2008)

I like using hot melt. Seems to hold a little tighter than the plastic did. Either works fine.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Plastic bags can create uneven, non square seating to the shaft. Works ok if no plastic is between bushing and shaft.


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

skynight said:


> Plastic bags can create uneven, non square seating to the shaft. Works ok if no plastic is between bushing and shaft.


Not if the bushings fit right to begin with! That thin piece of plastic is not going to deform the arrow or aluminum bushing! If you are saying it could be squeezed to one side or the other, I doubt any of us can shoot good enough to notice our nock is off by the thickness of a smashed plastic bag! It's not noticeable to the human eye cuz I spin test and weigh before and after all my arrows! No noticeable difference but it is way more convenient since you can change in the field! Also the same can be said for the amount of glue when you install them!!!!!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

PETeach said:


> Not if the bushings fit right to begin with! That thin piece of plastic is not going to deform the arrow or aluminum bushing! If you are saying it could be squeezed to one side or the other, I doubt any of us can shoot good enough to notice our nock is off by the thickness of a smashed plastic bag! It's not noticeable to the human eye cuz I spin test and weigh before and after all my arrows! No noticeable difference but it is way more convenient since you can change in the field! Also the same can be said for the amount of glue when you install them!!!!!


Actually...

I stopped using plastic wrap because many of my nock tuning troubles were related to the plastic bag and bushing fit. When I switched to blue hot melt, nock tuning greatly improved. I haven't used anything else since then.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Whats blue hot melt


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

stoz said:


> Whats blue hot melt


Bohning Ferr-L-Tite cool flex


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Is it a low temp hot melt?


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

Yes


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

PETeach said:


> Not if the bushings fit right to begin with! That thin piece of plastic is not going to deform the arrow or aluminum bushing! If you are saying it could be squeezed to one side or the other, I doubt any of us can shoot good enough to notice our nock is off by the thickness of a smashed plastic bag! It's not noticeable to the human eye cuz I spin test and weigh before and after all my arrows! No noticeable difference but it is way more convenient since you can change in the field! Also the same can be said for the amount of glue when you install them!!!!!


I have proven it repeatedly by measuring pin runout. < And look, no exclamation mark necessary.


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

There are a lot of Pro shooters that have proven the plastic bag works. Period


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

skynight said:


> I have proven it repeatedly by measuring pin runout. < And look, no exclamation mark necessary.


I love how people always want to judge what a person has to say by the punctuation they used not by the information they gave. Period! I guess I never learn my lesson and just stay out of it and mind my own business instead of helping people. The fact is both ways will work. If you don't square up the end of the shaft and the bushings don't fit perfectly snug when you push them in with glue they will cock to one side also giving you runout. Period. Your way works but doing it my way lets me fix it in the field and keep right on shooting that arrow. You can criticize me again, maybe I spelled something wrong , but just giving the OP some good advice!


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

How do you heat up the blue stuff wo wrecking the carbon to change out bushings?


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

PETeach said:


> I love how people always want to judge what a person has to say by the punctuation they used not by the information they gave. Period! I guess I never learn my lesson and just stay out of it and mind my own business instead of helping people. The fact is both ways will work. If you don't square up the end of the shaft and the bushings don't fit perfectly snug when you push them in with glue they will cock to one side also giving you runout. Period. Your way works but doing it my way lets me fix it in the field and keep right on shooting that arrow. You can criticize me again, maybe I spelled something wrong , but just giving the OP some good advice!


Like I first posted, it works ok if you don't get it between the bushing and shaft. With a little experimentation I suppose you could punch out small circles of appropriate size and just carry them. Sorry the exclamation mark comment upset you. Just a joke.
I do not replace pins in the field. Many of them are not straight enough from the factory. I won't shoot them with more than .002 runout.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

stoz said:


> How do you heat up the blue stuff wo wrecking the carbon to change out bushings?


If I have a lot to do, I'll run a cup of hot water....turn the arrows over and soak them for a minute or two. They'll pull easily. If I'm just doing one at home, I light my propane torch, pull the nock, insert a wood screw in the bushing, hold the screw with pliers and the arrow in your hand. Touch the screw to the torch, maintain pressure.... The bushing will pull with 1-2 seconds of heat applied to the screw. The carbon won't even be warm to the touch. 

The blue hot melt is really good stuff. I use it for bushings, points, inserts, etc.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Thanks Tony


----------



## pennbc07 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey Stoz, yeah using plastic is the way to go. I use it on pin nocks for my x-cutters,also if you ever use glue in points it makes easy to pop the bushing out, and add weight to your points. Granted I have never had any issues like mentioned above, the arrows will out perform my ability.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Ya tried it in couple arrows so far look good. That low temp melt looks interesting though.


----------



## ArcheryFanatic8 (Jan 7, 2015)

skynight said:


> I have proven it repeatedly by measuring pin runout. < And look, no exclamation mark necessary.


But exclamation points are fun to use! There's a Seinfeld episode about it :wink:


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

This weekend I went into the barn and found my plumbers tape and brought it inside, I used some scissors and cut about a 3/4 inch strip and put it on the end of the bushing and brought it up each side. So I didn't wrap it around the bushing, I just put it over the end of the bushing with the ends of the plumbers tape going up the side to where the bushing would bottom out against the arrow and then I pushed it in the shaft. I then used a knife to trim any tape that was sticking out a little.

It seemed to work really well and the width of the plumbers tape ended up covering all of the bushing, what I liked about the plumbers tape compared to plastic wrap is that not one of the attempts did the plumbers tape fail and usually with the plastic bag trick I have to do it extra times because the material fails when pushing it in getting cut.


----------



## CTGuenthner (Mar 10, 2012)

Blue hotmelt is great, but ive seen good results with the plastic bags with much more ease. Either one in my opinion, just don't use goattuff or something!


----------



## math1963 (Apr 9, 2014)

I use Bohning Insert Iron to glue my bushing. If I need to remove them I use a soldering iron to heat the end of the bushing. When its really warm I use needle nose pliers to twist the busing out with no problems. I know that my bushing and nocks are not going to move once glued.


----------

